# SSD for LR



## happycranker (May 4, 2011)

Hi, thought this was a great article by Ian Lyons on LR performance and SSD's, although MAC biased it has some great tips for any platform.

http://www.computer-darkroom.com/blog/will-an-ssd-improve-adobe-lightroom-performance/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2011)

I agree Peter, it's great to have some real facts and figures to work with.


----------



## erro (May 4, 2011)

Interesting read, but I wonder....

The test focused on importing and exporting, that is rather large disk operations. My belief is that SSD's really have an advantage when it comes to many small disk operations, such as database searches. He also touches on this briefly at the end of the article. Searching through metadata with tens-of-thousands of images should be noticably faster with an SSD-disk, right? Same with handling smart collections, keywords, filters and so on I believe.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2011)

As he pointed out at the end of the article the flow of the gui is smoother which is what I would expect with enhanced db performance but I doubt it makes a huge difference overall due the way databases cache info and read and write in larger chunks anyway. I've been using SSD technology in my work since the late 90's and they only make a big difference in very specialised areas in my experience.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 4, 2011)

I think the interesting part of the article is the facts about CPU/RAM (i.e. Sandy Bridge), and how much they influence the workflow.

Beat


----------



## ukbrown (May 4, 2011)

I think it just made the point that LR is more constrained by CPU, then RAM then DISK, so to make things faster concentrate on them in that order.  I said last year that when moving from picture to picture in develop mode and then going back again LR rarely touched the disk, it was all in the OS cache, i think i even posted the resource monitor stats.

Once they come down in price I will purchase one just for the pleasure of an app/os loading really quickly.  I think that is where the speed is percived as these are disk constrained processes.

Really well put together article.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2011)

ukbrown said:


> Once they come down in price I will purchase one just for the pleasure of an app/os loading really quickly.  I think that is where the speed is percived as these are disk constrained processes.



That's just about where my head is on the SSD issue.....it'll be the C drive.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 5, 2011)

My point against SSD is the incapability to have them in a RAID-1 array (at least that was the case 4 months ago), as I want to have all my non-scratch disks fail-safe.

Beat


----------

